# Aerospace Control Officer



## poba (10 Aug 2009)

Hi there,

I`ve been reading and learning a lot from these forums. They`ve helped me a great deal through out the process to this point and I want to thank you all for sharing your experiences. I have a couple of questions that I can`t find the answers to and I hope you guys can shed some light on my situation.
*gets to the point*  

Well I applied to become a MARS officer on March 31, 09. Like everyone else I went through the different processes and passed my interview, medical and everything else. At the interview I was given the choice to become an AEC officer, which I gladly accepted. I did the extra medical (blood and vision) and everything went fine. Now here I am still waiting. 
My interview was on June 25th. Last week I called the recruiting office and asked to be updated. They told me that my Air Factor (whatever that means) is in Toronto. I asked them I thought the documents were going to be sent to Ottawa and they said that was the first step, then the medicals were sent to Borden and now the Air Factor is in Toronto. I specifically asked if they knew what the next step was and was told that the next step is the New Westminster, BC recruiting office receiving all the documents from Toronto and then I`d be called.

Is this the case? I seem to get different answers every time I call, so I just want to run this by you guys...

I was also told that the next basic officer training course is in September. Do you know the exact date for the course?

I`m nervous that I might miss that date...Also do you know what the next BOTC in case I miss the one in September? 

I need to know this stuff because I have to plan things with my partner in advance and unfortunately this situation is making me very nervous. I would be very grateful if you could take the time to respond to my message.

Thank you


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2009)

Try this thread:  Current AEC Recruitment and Training

Use the search function.  Try BOTC or BMOQ.


----------



## poba (10 Aug 2009)

Thank you very much. The link you`ve provided me with gives me information about *after* being sworn in and offered a position. I`m not there yet...My questions were:

Is this the case as far as the process goes before getting merit listed, sworn in and offered a position? I seem to get different answers every time I call, so I just want to run this by you guys...

I was also told that the next basic officer training course is in September. Do you know the exact date for the course?

I`m nervous that I might miss the September date...Do you know what the next BOTC in case I miss the one in September?


----------



## Trish (10 Aug 2009)

Anyway Sept. BMOQ is full as I've been told a month ago at the CFRC.  Cross your finger for Jan. !


----------



## poba (10 Aug 2009)

September is full?? That breaks my heart...I just read on a thread that they usually have 3 slots for the Fall. When one gets full they open another one. Is this true at all? Could there be an October class opening up?


----------



## CFR FCS (15 Sep 2009)

There is a BMOQ starting 19 October this year.   You should have had your offer by now.


----------



## xbowhntr (21 Sep 2009)

Best advice I can give you is to be patient and not to stress over planning anything. The bottom line is that you will get the call when you get the call. I am a 2Lt. fresh off basic (grad was Aug 13th) going AEC. from the time I finished my medical until the time I got a job offer was about 6 months. I knew guys on basic that waited over 2 years to get a call.

Once you finish basic, uncertainty continues to reign over you. I expected to do my OJT in Trenton, however I am in Greenwood. Once I arrived at Greenwood and made plans to move my gf down here, it looked as if I might get sent to Cold Lake. If the waiting game is frustrating you now, you might not enjoy the military lifestyle.

Be patient, you will get a call.


----------

